# NWGA - Looking for Lease for Deer Hunting. Whitfield, Murray, Catoosa, Walker,.......



## Fishn or Racin (Mar 6, 2014)

4 friends looking for land to lease in North West Georgia for deer hunting. Whitfield, Murray, Catoosa, Walker, Gordon, Chattooga and neighboring counties.  We plan  work hard to improve the condition of the property and the wildlife population. e-mail: chip@ trunkmat.com


----------



## Fishn or Racin (Mar 25, 2014)

Still looking........


----------



## buckarcher (Apr 5, 2014)

*openings*

got a couple opening in N. Whitfield 706-463-6093


----------



## Fishn or Racin (May 6, 2014)

Thank you to the folks who have offered existing club info, but that's not the direction we want to go.


----------



## Fishn or Racin (Jul 9, 2014)

*Found one!*

Persistance pays off. We found 400 acres 20 minutes from home.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Jul 17, 2014)

Great where at


----------



## Fishn or Racin (Jul 18, 2014)

North Eastern Whitfield County. We had to double the club size from 4 to 8 to help cover the cost of a bigger lease. But now we are all set


----------



## brashearb (Sep 17, 2014)

Fishn or Racin said:


> Persistance pays off. We found 400 acres 20 minutes from home.



You got any openings???


----------

